# بالصور.. اليوم السابع يلتقى ضحايا نجع حمادى



## mena600 (7 يناير 2010)

أكد أهالى ضحايا حادث نجع حمادى لليوم السابع، أن الحادث الذى وقع ليلة أمس، والذى  أسفر عن مقتل 7 أشخاص وإصابة 9 آخرين، أبطاله أشخاص مدفوعو الأجر، يهدفون إلى إشعال  فتنة طائفية جديدة.

وأكد شهود عيان لليوم السابع أن السيارة التى ارتكبت  الحادث ماركة "فيات" لونها زيتى، وكان يستقلها عدد قليل من الأشخاص منهم اثنان  يحملان أسلحة آلية، وأطلقا الرصاص بشكل عشوائى.

ومن ناحية أخرى، التقى اليوم  السابع بالمصابين فى مستشفى نجع حمادى، حيث قال مايكل صلاح (20 سنة) طالب بكلية  السياحة والفنادق ومصاب بعدة طلقات نارية بالساق وكسر بالقدم، إنه كان متواجدا  برفقة عدد من أصدقائه أمام مطرانية نجع حمادى، بعد قداس العيد مباشرة، وفوجئوا  بسيارة لونها زيتى بها عدد من الأشخاص أطلقوا النار بطريقة عشوائية، مما أصابهم  بالذعر وحاول جاهدا الهروب، إلا أن الرصاص كان كثيفا وسريعا.
وأضاف رامى رسمى  عجيب (مصاب بطلقات نارية بالساق وجروح باليد) أن معظم المتواجدين كانوا من الشباب  صغار السن، تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 16 و25 سنة، مشيرا إلى أن الأمن اهتم فقد  بالكنائس الكبرى ولم يهتم بالتواجد عند المطرانية.

وأضاف أنهم يعيشون حالة  من الذهول والحزن الشديد على ما حدث، واختيار ليله العيد كان مفاجأة لجميع الأقباط  والأمن ذاته.

فى الوقت نفسه أشار والد رامى المصاب، إلى أن ما حدث كان مخططا  لإشعال فتنة طائفية جديدة، وأضاف أحد أقاربهم أن ما حدث ليس له علاقة بأحداث فرشوط،  وأن المخطط يهدف إلى إشعال الفتنة بين الأقباط والمسلمين واختيار ليله عيد الميلاد  أكبر دليل على ذلك، مشيرا إلى أن حالة من الحزن الشديد تخيم على جميع المواطنين  بنجع حمادى، مسلمين وأقباط على السواء.

وأثناء تواجد اليوم السابع  بالمستشفى، تجمهر عدد كبير من أهالى الضحايا والمصابين، ونددوا بالتواجد المكثف  لقوات الأمن الذى أثار الأهالى، وقاموا بتحطيم جميع السيارات والاعتداء على رجال  الأمن وجميع المتواجدين بالمستشفى، وقامت قوات الأمن بالاستعانة بجميع قوات الأمن  المركزى الموجودة بالمحافظة لتهدئة الموقف.

كانت مدينة نجع حمادى قد شهدت  أمس حادثا مأسويا إثر قيام مجهولين يستقلون سيارة فيات 131 زيتية اللون بإطلاق  أعيرة نارية بطريقة عشوائية من أسلحة آلية، وأسفر الحادث عن مصرع 7 أشخاص من بينهم  شرطى مسلم يدعى أيمن هاشم سيد، كان يقوم بشراء طعام لأولاده، كما تم إصابة 9 آخرين  من بينهم 6 فى حالة حرجة، وتم تحويلهم إلى مستشفى سوهاج الجامعى و3 حالتهم  مستقرة.


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 يناير 2010)

مش هقول غير ربنا ينتقم منهم ويحرق قلوبهم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

كرحمتك يا رب وليس كخطايانا​


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*الارهاب الاسلامى يضرب فى كل مكان*
*رحمتك يا رب*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> مش هقول غير ربنا ينتقم منهم ويحرق قلوبهم


*صلوا للشهداء*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا بقي من تعاليم الشيطان دي ضرت اخوتنا وكنيستنا واحرقوا قلب الامهات والاطفال

في يوم الفرح بميلاد المخلص

ارحمنا يارب من الارهاب الاسلامي والهماجيه والتخلف الصحراوي المحمدي

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2010)

ماتسبونا فى حالنا بقى ​


----------



## طحبوش (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا ارحمنا و اغفر لنا .............


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يناير 2010)

يارب أسرع و أعنا


----------



## tenaaaa (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحم​


----------



## meero (8 يناير 2010)

*ياجماعة من فضلكم صلوا من اجل الناس اللى فقدت*
*ومن اجل الناس المصابة وكمان من اجل الناس اللى عملت كدة *
*(صلوا من اجل اللذين يسيؤن اليكم)*
*وفى المحبة بلاش ندى نفسنا فرصة ان تخرج من افواهنا كلمة ردية *
*وربنا هو اكيد شايف وعالم وبتأكيد يقدر يعمل كتير بس طول اناته نابعة من محبتة*
*وهو اكيد لية حكمة فى كدة             صلاتى للجميع*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2010)

يارب مد ايديك بسرعة​


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحم
واتصرف انت ارجوك*


----------

